# Si hubiera ido al supermercado...., ahora tendria [tendría] comida en mi heladera



## ChrDLX

Hi ! How are you?

 I'm a native Spanish speaker trying to translate some Spanish phrases into English and having some trouble doing so,  even the teacher told me it's not possible in English to form these structures, which was frustrating... 


Let me give you some examples:

A)

*"Si hubiera ido al supermercado en vez de haber mirado Youtube 3 horas, ahora tendria comida en mi heladera"*

I would translate that as:

*"If I had gone to the supermarket instead of watching Youtube for 3 hours, I would have food in my fridge now."*


B)

* "Si hubiera estado estudiando en vez de haber estado durmiendo, hubiera pasado el examen"*

I would translate that as:

*"If I had been studying instead of sleeping, I would have passed the exam"*



In the most simple form, it would look like:

*"Si hubiera hecho A en vez de haber hecho B,   Resultado"*

I would translate that as:

*"If I had done A instead of doing B,    Result"*


So, my question is.... are these translations correct?  If not,  is this structure acceptable in English? even possible? How would you translate these ideas...

Thank you very much,
Regards


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

ChrDLX said:


> "Si hubiera estado estudiando en vez de haber estado durmiendo, hubiera pasado el examen"


.. _habría_ pasado el examen.

Me parece que las traducciones están en esencia bien, o al menos, son lo que un hablante nativo emitiría.

En inglés se usa el ".. instead of sleeping" en lugar del mucho más pesado y poco frecuente "instead of having slept" (que es lo que correspondería para ser consecuentes con el tiempo verbal). Y en castellano pasa lo mismo.

Lo mismo aquí


ChrDLX said:


> I would have food in my fridge now."


Estrictamente hablando, sería "I would have had food". Pero es más rápido y expresivo (y suficientemente hipotético)  decir "I would have food". Y en castellano pecamos del mismo sacrificio de precisión en función de la rapidez y expresividad.

El maestro que te corrigió esas traducciones no está del todo equivocado, desde un punto de vista purista. 
Pero no sé si corresponde con la realidad del habla. 

Por ahí un hablante nativo puede verificar.


----------



## elprofe

ChrDLX said:


> Hi ! How are you?
> 
> I'm a native Spanish speaker trying to translate some Spanish phrases into English and having some trouble doing so,  even the teacher told me it's not possible in English to form these structures, which was frustrating...
> 
> 
> Let me give you some examples:
> 
> A)
> 
> *"Si hubiera ido al supermercado en vez de haber mirado Youtube 3 horas, ahora tendria comida en mi heladera"*
> 
> I would translate that as:
> 
> *"If I had gone to the supermarket instead of watching Youtube for 3 hours, I would have food in my fridge now."*
> 
> 
> B)
> 
> * "Si hubiera estado estudiando en vez de haber estado durmiendo, hubiera pasado el examen"*
> 
> I would translate that as:
> 
> *"If I had been studying instead of sleeping, I would have passed the exam"*
> 
> 
> 
> In the most simple form, it would look like:
> 
> *"Si hubiera hecho A en vez de haber hecho B,   Resultado"*
> 
> I would translate that as:
> 
> *"If I had done A instead of doing B,    Result"*
> 
> 
> So, my question is.... are these translations correct?  If not,  is this structure acceptable in English? even possible? How would you translate these ideas...
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Regards



Si te sirve de consuelo, yo no te habría corregido nada


----------



## elroy

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Me parece que las traducciones están en esencia bien, o al menos, son lo que un hablante nativo emitiría.





elprofe said:


> Si te sirve de consuelo, yo no te habría corregido nada


The only part that stuck out at me was "if I *had been studying*," as opposed to "if I *had studied*."  I know the Spanish uses the progressive, but I don't think the Spanish and English forms map onto each other all the time.  In English, "if I had been studying" would require contextual justification, which we don't have here.


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> En inglés se usa el ".. instead of sleeping" en lugar del mucho más pesado y poco frecuente "instead of having slept" (que es lo que correspondería para ser consecuentes con el tiempo verbal).


I would go so far as to say that in English, "instead of having slept" would be wrong in this sentence; or, if it's not _strictly speaking_ wrong, it sounds so forced, stilted, and unidiomatic it may as well be wrong. 


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Estrictamente hablando, sería "I would have had food".


In English, "I would have food right now" is perfectly acceptable.  


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> .. _habría_ pasado el examen.


"hubiera" is a perfectly acceptable substitute for "habría."


----------



## Circunflejo

elroy said:


> "hubiera" is a perfectly acceptable substitute for "habría."


Not for _purists _like him.


----------



## ChrDLX

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> .. _habría_ pasado el examen.



Si! Gracias... hasta empecé a dudar de si en español estaba bien o no, ya que la profesora comentó que incluso en español no era del todo correcto.

--

Gracias a todos por los comentarios, busqué en google bastante para encontrar ejemplos de esto y no encontré.... todos hablan de los 0,1,2,3/Mixed conditionals pero en ninguno una estructura con "Instead of"...   
 Entiendo que puede no ser común,  pero de ahí a que no sea posible enunciar la idea en inglés me pareció raro....   así que gracias por sacarme de la duda.

Saludos!



elprofe said:


> Si te sirve de consuelo, yo no te habría corregido nada



Jajaja gracias, el problema en realidad no fue la corrección, porque como estoy aprendiendo me parece bien que me corrijan, sino que me fui de la clase pensando que en inglés no era posible directamente comunicar una idea así y no habia ni siquiera una alternativa o reemplazo.... y aparte dudando de mi propio lenguaje jaja, ya que un estudiante dijo que en español tampoco estaba bien...

 Esto igual tuvo una parte graciosa... y es que por mi insistencia y querer sacarme la duda,  le empecé a preguntar a gente conocida por whatsapp esta misma pregunta pero solo en español,  todos hablantes nativos de español y las respuestas fueron variadas,  desde que estaba bien hasta que estaba mal, o que no hablan así directamente....
 Osea que terminé dandome cuenta que incluso los nativos a veces no tienen 100% claro si lo que dicen está bien o no!


----------



## elprofe

elroy said:


> The only part that stuck out at me was "if I *had been studying*," as opposed to "if I *had studied*."  I know the Spanish uses the progressive, but I don't think the Spanish and English forms map onto each other all the time.  In English, "if I had been studying" would require contextual justification, which we don't have here.



Sí, cierto. Necesitaríamos otra acción que ocurriera en algún momento del "had been studying", de lo contrario, suena forzado alargar la duración de la acción con "had been studying". Quizás con un "all night long" o "all through the night" al final de la oración arreglamos el problema, no crees @elroy ?


----------



## Ferrol

No se si soy purista, pero yo diría siempre “...habría aprobado el examen”
“.....hubiera....” me suena muy raro
No soy ningún experto en gramática....


----------



## Lurrezko

ChrDLX said:


> Si! Gracias... hasta empecé a dudar de si en español estaba bien o no, ya que la profesora comentó que incluso en español no era del todo correcto.


Dile a tu profesora que es correctísimo, que no te confundan.  

Un saludo


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> "hubiera" is a perfectly acceptable substitute for "habría."


Hola:

Por estos lados también iría por _*habría *estudiado_. Es lo que corresponde en la oración principal.


----------



## elroy

Las dos formas “corresponden”. “hubiera” ya lleva siglos usándose en este sentido. No porque a algunos no les gusta deja de ser un uso completamente correcto.


----------



## Lurrezko

elroy said:


> Las dos formas “corresponden”. “hubiera” ya lleva siglos usándose en este sentido. No porque a algunos no les gusta deja de ser un uso completamente correcto.


Está en el Quijote, será por pedigrí. 

Un saludo


----------



## Ferrol

elroy said:


> Las dos formas “corresponden”. “hubiera” ya lleva siglos usándose en este sentido. No porque a algunos no les gusta deja de ser un uso completamente correcto.


Sigo pensando lo mismo . La expresión más natural por donde vivo es “....habría aprobado el examen”


----------



## elroy

Una cosa es que “habría” te parezca más natural, o que incluso sea la única forma usada en tu zona, otra cosa es tachar “hubiera” de incorrecto cuando no lo es.


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> No porque a algunos no les gusta deja de ser un uso completamente correcto.





elroy said:


> otra cosa es tachar “hubiera” de incorrecto cuando no lo es.


Creo que pienso lo mismo, pero al revés. A uno puede o no gustarle una forma, y ello no lo faculta a uno a decir que decir que esa forma no es aceptable: Se debe aceptar porque hay uno o más grupos que sí la usan y emplean. Pero no por eso pasa a ser correcto. En castellano chileno, está muy expandido entre hablantes con escaso nivel educacional la repetición de los pronombre en oraciones como *Te *_voy a decir*te* que..._, o el "famoso" _hubieron_ como forma plural de _hay, _y esto a nivel generalizado en la población de mi país (y en cualquier tiempo, en general: _Hay/Hubieron/Habían/Habrán/etc. pocos invitados en la fiesta_). Si la frecuencia de uso hace que se transformen en usos correctos, bueno...


----------



## elroy

So according to you Cervantes used incorrect  Spanish.  Noted!


----------



## gvergara

Cervantes y toda la gente de ese tiempo usaba el lenguaje de manera muy diferente a la actual. Si la solución es ponerse a hablar como Cervantes en el siglo XXI para hablar _correctamente _el castellano, será.


----------



## Lurrezko

Es gracioso este asunto porque es recurrente en el foro desde hace años. En este punto, la sintaxis del español diverge de las de nuestros idiomas vecinos, pero lo mismo ocurre en otras muchas construcciones y nadie dice ni mu: al contrario, es la idiosincrasia del idioma, decimos con orgullo. Pero esta construcción, con siglos de uso, con un corpus de autores de prestigio apabullante como ejemplos, sancionada por la Academia explícitamente, resulta que es incorrecta lo diga quien lo diga. O, aún peor, se nos sugiere que es un uso de ignorantes que las gramáticas han tenido a bien admitir porque somos muchos los iletrados. Hay que ver.


----------



## Agró

subjuntivo en condicionales


----------



## Ferrol

Lurrezko said:


> Es gracioso este asunto porque es recurrente en el foro desde hace años. En este punto, la sintaxis del español diverge de las de nuestros idiomas vecinos, pero lo mismo ocurre en otras muchas construcciones y nadie dice ni mu: al contrario, es la idiosincrasia del idioma, decimos con orgullo. Pero esta construcción, con siglos de uso, con un corpus de autores de prestigio apabullante como ejemplos, sancionada por la Academia explícitamente, resulta que es incorrecta lo diga quien lo diga. O, aún peor, se nos sugiere que es un uso de ignorantes que las gramáticas han tenido a bien admitir porque somos muchos los iletrados. Hay que ver.


“Si hubiera estudiado hubiera aprobado el examen” no digo que sea incorrecto , aunque a mi no me suene bien. No me consideró infalible para dictaminar lo que es correcto o deja de serlo. El mundo  del español es muy amplio, e innovador , e incluso dentro de España hay muchas variaciones regionales en los usos. A lo que parece , este es un ejemplo más

Una vez leido el link aportado por Agró, conviene  tener en cuenta diferencias no solo regionales sino generacionales . Parece que el uso de “si hubiera....hubiera” se ha puesto de moda entre los más jóvenes, aunque a muchos mayores nos suene mal


----------



## elroy

gvergara said:


> Si la solución es ponerse a hablar como Cervantes en el siglo XXI para hablar _correctamente _el castellano, será.


A straw man argument.  Nobody made the argument you are supposedly debunking here.

This construction has been used _not only by Cervantes_, but also _consistently since Cervantes' time_ and I don't know for how long before his time.  It has not gone obsolete, so it can't be considered a relic of former times.

Even obsolete constructions are not _incorrect_.  For example, the future subjunctive is still correct even though it's gone almost completely out of use.  But this construction is not even obsolete.  It's just as alive today as it was centuries ago, and it's no more and no less correct today than it was then.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ferrol said:


> “Si hubiera estudiado hubiera aprobado el examen” no digo que sea incorrecto , aunque a mi no me suene bien. No me consideró infalible para dictaminar lo que es correcto o deja de serlo. El mundo del español es muy amplio, e innovador , e incluso dentro de España hay muchas variaciones regionales en los usos. A lo que parece , este es un ejemplo más


Sin duda. Me parece bien que te suene mal.  Donde yo vivo, en cambio, es corriente.


Ferrol said:


> Una vez leido el link aportado por Agró, conviene tener en cuenta diferencias no solo regionales sino generacionales . Parece que el uso de “si hubiera....hubiera” se ha puesto de moda entre los más jóvenes, aunque a muchos mayores nos suene mal


Aquí tengo que seguir polemizando, aunque con pocas ganas.  El argumento de que es un uso reciente o juvenil que han acabado por admitir también es recurrente y erróneo. Yo lo uso a diario y tengo una edad, créeme. Es un uso de siglos. Y es correcto, que al fin y al cabo es la información que se precisa en un foro idiomático, al margen de los usos de cada uno.

Un saludo


----------



## Agró

https://www.mundoalfal.org/CDAnaisXVII/trabalhos/R1116-1.pdf
(punto 3.5)

No es necesario leerse todo el documento.


----------



## elroy

elprofe said:


> Quizás con un "all night long" o "all through the night" al final de la oración arreglamos el problema, no crees @elroy ?


Not with those additions, no.  "I studied all night long / all though the night"  
Something like "If I had been studying, instead of sleeping, *when you called*,..." would work.  But that doesn't really make sense in this context.  The point is that if I had _studied_ I would have passed the exam.  It's not about what I _*was doing *when something else happened_; it's simply about what I _*did*_.  The progressive focuses on my being in the process of studying at a specific point in time, whereas what actually matters in terms of the outcome (not passing the exam) is what I did over an extended period of time, not just what I was doing at a specific point in time.  If I only studied for five minutes but I _was studying_ when you called, I probably wouldn't have passed the exam.


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> Nobody made the argument you are supposedly debunking here.


Te equivocas, no estoy tratando de debunk nada acá. Sólo di mi opinión, el/la quiera usar el subjuntivo en oraciones principales, cosa suya.



elroy said:


> the future subjunctive is still correct even though it's gone almost completely out of use


Con esto terminé de convencerme de mi gran error.


----------



## S.V.

ChrDLX said:


> Hi ! ...Spanish phrases into English


Hola, bienvenido al foro. _Then_ y_ entonces _reconocen esa parte, en que_ hubiera_ tiene funciones curiosas. 

"_porque hubiera preferido morirse a ponerse en manos del único médico que quedaba en Macondo_"​"_because she would rather have died than put herself in the hands of the only doctor left in Macondo"_​
'_Then_-clause' en inglés. Si en tu variedad tienes "_Hubieras visto, mi querido amigo_" →_ You should have seen it, my dear friend._

Luego tu otra duda, también usan el simple, sí ('mixed conditional'). OUP in links is Oxford University Press.

"_If I had got the job, I would earn €100,000 by now_" (p. 6)​"_If you’d done what I advised, we wouldn’t be in trouble now_" (p. 15)​
Cuando dices_ si fuera italiano _en "_If I were Italian, I am sure I would have been with you entirely from the beginning of your victorious struggle_", cambias todo el trayecto de tu vida. Dices el verbo en presente, y no lo ves como un punto, sino una pared llena de fotos.



Lurrezko said:


> Es gracioso este asunto porque es recurrente en el foro desde hace años.


----------



## Peterdg

elroy said:


> For example, the future subjunctive is still correct even though it's gone almost completely out of use.


The trouble with that statement is that some people, who regret the decline of the future subjunctive, use it incorrectly or recommend (in these forums) to use it in situations where it would be incorrect. 

Most people just don't know anymore in which cases it can be used. So, my recommendation is: stay away from it as far as you possibly can.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

elroy said:


> "hubiera" is a perfectly acceptable substitute for "habría."


No, no lo es.



elroy said:


> I would go so far as to say that in English, "instead of having slept" would be wrong in this sentence; or, if it's not _strictly speaking_ wrong, it sounds so forced, stilted, and unidiomatic it may as well be wrong.


"having slept" es al menos tan correcto como "sleeping", si no más.


Lo que ocurre en castellano (y hasta cierto punto en inglés también), es que, cuando el aspecto perfectivo es obvio, se prefiere usar el infintivo solo, por fluidez.
Por ejemplo, si es obvio que alguien me trajo, y que la acción está perfeccionada, puedo decir:
_- Gracias por traerme._
en lugar del más preciso
_- Gracias por haberme traído._

Y cuanto más detallada se vuelve la descripción del hecho pasado, más aceptable se vuelve el uso del infinirivo perfecto.
_- Gracias por haberme traído a casa a salvo, pese a todas las dificultades._


Y no hay absolutamente nada de "stilted" con decir:
_- Thank you for having brought me home safely, despite ..._

Tengo la impresión de que este mecanismo es más idiomático que lógico, y de que en francés, por ejemplo, este "perfectivo sobreentendido" no existe, y lo único idiomático sería el infinitivo perfecto:
_- Merci de m'avoir amené._
(Aunque no estoy seguro de esto, lo voy a consultar)

[EDIT:  added link to the French discussion]


----------



## S.V.

Peterdg said:


> stay away from it as far as you possibly can.


Acaso también de corregir en varios idiomas, al mismo tiempo, que luego nos equivocamos en cada uno. 

En otro hilo, que _sin_,_ en vez de_, etc. + INF también en francés. Con _merci _importaba un uso prospectivo. Ahí, en la B, como dice Elroy.

Sobre _hubiera_, aquel _rebuked_.  Simétrica una -_se,_ en el _Cid_ y aún en el _Quijote_; simétrica esa -_ra_, de Cervantes a G. Márquez.1 2 3

Que disfruten la semana.


----------



## Peterdg

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> No, no lo es.


A continuación los argumentos que utilizo yo (y seguro, muchos más) para decir que sí es correcto el uso de "hubiera" por "habría" en la apódosis de una oración condicional.

¿Cuáles son tus argumentos para decir que sería incorrecto?

Del DPD, acepción "si", 1.1.2b:


> *b)* Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la prótasis va en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y en la apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en _-ra,_ aunque también se admite la forma en _-se: Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche;_ el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: _Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado;_ o el condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo mejor_. También en este caso debe evitarse el empleo en la prótasis del condicional compuesto o antepospretérito, que se da, como ya se ha indicado antes (→ a), entre hablantes de algunas zonas de América y del norte de España:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Si lo habría sabido, te lo hubiera dicho_.


De la NGLE: 47.4.1b


> Finalmente, el período irreal es el que corresponde a la pauta Si {hubiera ~ hubiese} tenido, {hubiera ~ hubiese ~ habría} dado.


Del Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española de la RAE (1973) página 481, 3.15.7:


> Para su empleo en las oraciones condicionales rige la misma norma que hemos explicado al tratar del imperfecto del subjuntivo, es decir << hubiera o hubiese + participio>> en la prótasis; <<hubiera o habría + participio>> en la apódisis; p.ej. Si hubieras o hubieses estudiado, te hubieran o habrían aprobado


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

La lógica, la consistencia, y el sentido común: un modo dentro de la condición y otro modo afuera.

Si a usted no le gustan los argumentos normativos sino los de uso, agreguemos también la inconsistencia entre los propios hablantes que caen en ese feo uso: a veces reaccionan y usan los modos bien. No hay una razón o contexto identificable que se asocie con usar uno u otro modo, fuera de la condición.

Finalmente, mi propio sentido de lo estético, por lo que sirva.


----------



## elroy

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> La lógica, la consistencia, y el sentido común





MonsieurGonzalito said:


> mi propio sentido de lo estético


None of these determine what is correct or incorrect in a language. 


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> "having slept" es al menos tan correcto como "sleeping", si no más.


It's certainly not _more_ correct.  At best, it's also technically correct but highly unidiomatic (as I said).


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Y no hay absolutamente nada de "stilted" con decir:
> _- Thank you for having brought me home safely, despite ..._


Oh, yes, that is in fact very stilted in most contexts.  It sounds like something out of a 17th-century novel.  In modern, contemporary English, we say "Thank you for bringing me..."


----------



## Peterdg

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> La lógica, la consistencia, y el sentido común: un modo dentro de la condición y otro modo afuera.


¿Ah sí?

"Si tengo dinero, iré de vacaciones." ¿Un modo dentro de la condición y otro modo afuera? No lo creo.

Tu argumento no es lógico ni es consistente.


----------



## elroy

Peterdg said:


> "Si tengo dinero, iré de vacaciones." ¿Un modo dentro de la condición y otro modo afuera? No lo creo.


Los verbos se pueden acercar incluso más:
"Si tienes pasaporte español, puedes viajar a Portugal sin problemas."
Hasta pueden ser idénticos:
"Si puedes comprender el noruego, seguramente puedes comprender el sueco también."


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Peterdg said:


> ¿Ah sí?
> 
> "Si tengo dinero, iré de vacaciones." ¿Un modo dentro de la condición y otro modo afuera? No lo creo.
> 
> Tu argumento no es lógico ni es consistente.


¡Ése es otro tipo de condición!
¿Ahora vamos a hacer un "strawman" extendiendo lo que dije a todas las estructuras de la lengua?



elroy said:


> None of these determine what is correct or incorrect in a language.


Neither do your impressions about something being "stilted" or "sounding like a 17th century novel", right? 



elroy said:


> Oh, yes, that is in fact very stilted in most contexts. It sounds like something out of a 17th-century novel. In modern, contemporary English, we say "Thank you for bringing me..."


Ya di en #29 las razones por la cual el perfecto se puede elidir. 
Y, como dije en #29, pero lo repito: cuanto más elementos de corrimiento temporal sigan al infinitivo, o cuanto más en duda esté el aspecto del infinitivo, más tenderá el hablante a usar el infinitivo perfecto, incluso un hablante de inglés moderno queriendo sonar fluido. 

En una oración corta y simple, y con el aspecto perfectivo obvio, sí, probablemente se use mucho más el infinitivo simple. 
Y aún así el infintivo perfecto* no está mal, y es más gramaticalmente consistente *(que es a lo que me parece que apuntaba el OP).


----------



## Circunflejo

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Si a usted no le gustan los argumentos normativos


No sé por qué me da que a @Peterdg sí que le gustan los argumentos normativos:


Peterdg said:


> Del DPD, acepción "si", 1.1.2b:





Peterdg said:


> De la NGLE: 47.4.1b





Peterdg said:


> Del Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española de la RAE (1973) página 481, 3.15.7:


----------



## elroy

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Neither do your impressions about something being "stilted" or "sounding like a 17th century novel", right?


I never said or implied they did. 


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> *es más gramaticalmente consistente *(que es a lo que me parece que apuntaba el OP).


"Grammatical consistency" is a nonexistent category in linguistics.  It's something you've made up, and you are misleading the OP and others with your false pronouncements about both Spanish and English.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

elroy said:


> "Grammatical consistency" is a nonexistent category in linguistics. It's something you've made up, and you are misleading the OP and others with your false pronouncements about both Spanish and English.


A certain consistency indeed exists in any grammar construct, to a degree, and it is a common way speakers correct their speech, both analytically and intuitively. 

And, in that spirit, having a perfect infintive follow a main verb in past tense is obviously more consistent than having the infinitive alone. 

BTW, I also find that your assertions about me trying to mislead anyone (while the only thing I am doing is trying to help) are not only false, they are also sounding increasingly personal and distasteful.


----------



## Peterdg

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> (while the only thing I am doing is trying to help)


Well, I'm sorry, you are not helping anyone by claiming that a perfectly valid construction in Spanish is incorrect while all grammars say it is correct and, despite the availability of reputable sources, still persisting in your own "I'm right and everybody else is wrong".


----------



## S.V.

Without prompt, for our new member, yes, that is the way language often works. 


_If I had_　　　　　　　　$　　　　　　　　$
　　　　_been_　　　　　　　　$　　　　　　　　$
　　　　　　　_studying_　　　　　_sleeping_　　　　　_DOING_...
　　　　　　　　　　　　　🔗　　　　　　　　🔗
　　　　　　　　　　　 ‘ instead of ’ 　　　　　AND / OR...

The mind recognizes they are on the 'same' level, so $ $ latch onto the previous image.

No foundation, for suggesting "_If I had been studying instead of having slept_" is 'more' correct. _Amando _is more restricted in Spanish, but that matters not in English.


----------



## elroy

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> A certain consistency indeed exists in any grammar construct, to a degree


You are right.  A certain degree of consistency exists in the grammar of any language.  As does a certain degree of _in_consistency.  There is no justification for expecting _a priori_ that any particular aspect under examination will be consistent,  so in a discussion of what's correct and what's not correct, consistency is irrelevant.


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> it is a common way speakers correct their speech, both analytically and intuitively.


_Intuitively_, native speakers correct their speech based on what feels/sounds intuitively correct, whether or not it's "consistent."
_Analytically/metalinguistically_, consistency only comes into play insofar as the speaker believes, as you seem to, that they should strive to be consistent.  This, however, is not related to language as an organic entity, to the way it organically develops and evolves.

Consistency is often related to stylistic preferences, but style is different from grammatical correctness.  As I said earlier, it's completely okay to _prefer _"habría," whether that be because you like consistency, because you find it more aesthetically pleasing, or for any other reason.  The problem is that you are saying it's _incorrect_, which is not true, as much as you disprefer it personally.


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> having a perfect infintive follow a main verb in past tense is obviously more consistent than having the infinitive alone.


Whether or not it's consistent has nothing to do with whether it's correct or idiomatic (see above).


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> I also find that your assertions about me trying to mislead anyone (while the only thing I am doing is trying to help) are not only false, they are also sounding increasingly personal and distasteful.


Nothing personal was intended.  I didn't say you were _trying_ to mislead anyone; I said you _were_ misleading people because you were making false claims.


Peterdg said:


> you are not helping anyone by claiming that a perfectly valid construction in Spanish is incorrect while all grammars say it is correct and, despite the availability of reputable sources, still persisting in your own "I'm right and everybody else is wrong".





S.V. said:


> No foundation, for suggesting "_If I had been studying instead of having slept_" is 'more' correct.


----------



## SevenDays

Creo que por ahí, por algún rincón de  este largo hilo, se hizo referencia al_ aspecto perfectivo_. Y, bueno, es este _aspecto perfectivo_ que neutraliza cualquiera diferencia que exista entre las formas "hubiera" y "habría" (del verbo _auxiliar haber_), ya que el significado de la construcción perfectiva radica en el participio (en este caso, "pasado"):

_Si hubiera estudiado más, hubiera/habría pasado el examen_

Es en las formas verbales simples (e imperfectas) donde en general se usa la forma -ría (y no -ra) en la apodósis de las condicionales. 

_Si estudiara más, pasaría el examen_

la forma -ra (_Si estudiara más, pasara el examen_) en general se considera "afectada." Y digo "en general" porque en algunos usos regionales, las dos formas sí son intercambiables.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

elroy said:


> "Grammatical consistency" is a nonexistent category in linguistics.


This is a bold assertion. Probably false.


elroy said:


> _Analytically/metalinguistically_, consistency only comes into play insofar as the speaker believes, as you seem to, that they should strive to be consistent. This, however, is not related to language as an organic entity, to the way it organically develops and evolves.


Really? Aren't there plenty of subsistems, inflection patterns, constructions by analogy, parallelisms in a language, all with a high degree of consistency? Is the language is a mass of memorized arbitrary utterances, where consistence plays no role in assessing correctness?


That said, I have to admit that I mistyped. (Because I was tired and I was answering to more than one post at a time).
The "inconsistency" I meant to comment, was not the lack of aspect coherency between the main verb of a sentence and an infinitive form (which I belive exists, and which is the focus of this thread), but the inconsistency *often found within the same speaker *between subjunctive and indicative outside the "si" condition




elroy said:


> The problem is that you are saying it's _incorrect_, which is not true, as much as you disprefer it personally.


I do "disprefer" it strongly, yes.
The arguments used by those who put "si hubiera/hubiera"  on the same footing as "si hubiera/habría" are usually of 2 types.

a)  that the RAE records it use
To this I answer that the RAE records essentially anything lately, as it is rapidly abrogating its normative role in favor of being a mere curator of usages. 

b) that is used frequently in Spain (and les frequently elsewhere).
The "usage is king" types want to have the cake and eat it: Either correctness can be prescribed, or it can't.
In Argentina, for example it  is extreemely common in casual speech to hear "si sabía/no venia" (imperfect indicative/imperfect indicative) to express such unfulfillable conditions. I would dare say the majority of people speak like that, unless they are making a conscious effort or in a written or formal register. Even the RAE addresses this "imperfect indicative ourside the condition" usage somewhere. 
So, "sabía/venía" is it "more correct" than "hubiera/hubiera"? Less correct?
We cannot excercise any value judgement based on our own experience and intellect, unless we have a snippet from the RAE and cling to it?



Peterdg said:


> Well, I'm sorry, you are not helping anyone by claiming that a perfectly valid construction in Spanish is incorrect while all grammars say it is correct and, despite the availability of reputable sources, still persisting in your own "I'm right and everybody else is wrong".


Not just I, but a plurality of people.
At the very least, even if you disregard my advice (which I give you disinterestedly, to improve your knowledge of the subjunctive), you should probably take notice as an interesting sociological fact if nothing else, that the "si hubiera/hubiera" form is frowned upon by some.



elroy said:


> Nothing personal was intended. I didn't say you were _trying_ to mislead anyone; I said you _were_ misleading people because you were making false claims.


In the same spirit, you seemed to feel pretty strongly abour the Englsih perfect infinitive being stilted and unfashonable after the XVII century. But I am not saying that you were misleading people, or _trying _to mislead, or "making false claims about both English and Spanish", etc.


As Spanish-speaking person with some knowledge of English, I find *way *more acceptable using a perfect infinitive in a perfective context in English, than using subjunctive at both sides on an unfulfillable condition in Spanish.


In any case, in the spirit of answering the OP's question, "Stilted" and "XVII's-ish" as it is, I reaffirm what I said in #2
I think the professor who told the OP that "those constructions weren't possible in English" had in mind a perfect infinitive as the ideal in those sentences.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lo que perdemos de vista es lo de siempre en este foro, que el OP ha entrado con una duda y se ha ido con dos. El muchacho ha entrado con una pregunta habitual y en busca de una regla que no conoce, no para embarcarse en abstrusas disquisiciones sintácticas. Y la regla la dicta la RAE y las gramáticas normativas, nos guste o no. La idea de que haya tantas reglas como foreros y que el foro sea un puro concurso de machos alfa es un disparate obvio. Otra cosa es que, una vez despachado el formalismo, cada uno haga su apunte personal si lo cree oportuno: “...pero yo creo que se equivocan por esto y por lo otro”.

Pero lo que se hace en el #2 es corregir un uso correcto a un nativo: “no es hubiera sino habría”. En este punto, ya no hablamos de opinar sino de pontificar. Personalmente, si alguien deja de ser opinador y se erige en corrector me gustaría saber con qué autoridad normativa cree que puede dictar una regla. Detrás de MonsieurGonzalito bien puede haber un estudioso cabal e informado, pero también un charlatán, no sería el primero en este foro. No sé a santo de qué un muchacho que consulta debe regirse por las reglas (o por el criterio estético) de un completo desconocido. Al final, como digo, quien preguntaba ya salió por piernas hace rato de puro mareo, y si este hilo acaba siendo un complemento al diccionario, yo soy obispo.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## S.V.

Lurrezko said:


> “...por esto y por lo otro”.


A tender thing, if a certain rejection from Santiago & Bilbao comes from a Basque _mistake_.1 Somos lo que fueron nuestros abuelos. 

Looking through CORPES (+ Subcorpus for Arg.), it seems an opinion is not always representative. Unfounded & isolated, in that case.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Lurrezko said:


> Personalmente, si alguien deja de ser opinador y se erige en corrector me gustaría saber con qué autoridad normativa cree que puede dictar una regla. Detrás de MonsieurGonzalito bien puede haber un estudioso cabal e informado, pero también un charlatán, no sería el primero en este foro. No sé a santo de qué un muchacho que consulta debe regirse por las reglas (o por el criterio estético) de un completo desconocido. Al final, como digo, quien preguntaba ya salió por piernas hace rato de puro mareo, y si este hilo acaba siendo un complemento al diccionario, yo soy obispo.


(Contesto por alusión)
Yo, al menos proveí una respuesta pronta, y que creo relevante.
El OP (así como usted), tendrá criterio suficiente para decidir qué partes de ella le sirven y cuáles no.


----------

